
Mossberg: Google doubles down on AI - shawndumas
http://www.theverge.com/2016/5/19/11706274/walt-mossberg-google-home-artificial-intelligence-chatbot-io-2016
======
JulianRaphael
"We believe the real test is whether humans can achieve a lot more with
machine learning assisting them"

GREAT! Bring it on. Let's usher in a new age of technological advancement.

"For instance, it’s Google Assistant that will allow the Google Home gadget to
turn off your lights, play wake-up music, warn you of a delayed flight, and
change dinner reservations due to that delay"

Oh...THAT is the "AI" the supposedly smartest engineers in the world work
on...

